# Operation Holtzapffel



## damianpenney (Jun 22, 2007)

*Getting started*

So after looking at all the options I decided to just go ahead and build a bench. I really liked the look of Chris Schwarz's Holtzapffel bench










So that's what I'm going to build, ordered the "24 Veritas Twin Screw vise from Lee Valley for the front and like Chris' the large quick release steel vise for the tail



















Yesterday I went to PALS and picked up the lumber for the base which I'm going to build first. Building it all from maple, and it's going to be a beast, just the 12' x 5" 8/4 board I'll be using for the stretches weighed a ton 

Now for my question (I'll post this as a forum topic too). Chris glued up the top using pieces that were 1 3/4 wide (so it was all 8/4 stock) to get the 24" width, but I saw that PALS had 12/4 stock, about 8" wide. Would I be better off using three of these huge chunks for the top, or will the smaller laminated strips be more stable (I'm guessing the latter)

Hopefully I'll get some shop time this afternoon to start building the base  Will keep you posted with pics a plenty.


----------



## cowboy (Jan 12, 2008)

damianpenney said:


> *Getting started*
> 
> So after looking at all the options I decided to just go ahead and build a bench. I really liked the look of Chris Schwarz's Holtzapffel bench
> 
> ...


I think that is a great idea to build your own and you will certainly appreciate it a lot more this way.Yes as you stated the narrow boards will be more stable.I can't wait to see pics


----------



## offseid (Jan 16, 2008)

damianpenney said:


> *Getting started*
> 
> So after looking at all the options I decided to just go ahead and build a bench. I really liked the look of Chris Schwarz's Holtzapffel bench
> 
> ...


Great! This will be a fun series to read.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

damianpenney said:


> *Getting started*
> 
> So after looking at all the options I decided to just go ahead and build a bench. I really liked the look of Chris Schwarz's Holtzapffel bench
> 
> ...


This should be intresting!


----------



## Mario (Apr 23, 2007)

damianpenney said:


> *Getting started*
> 
> So after looking at all the options I decided to just go ahead and build a bench. I really liked the look of Chris Schwarz's Holtzapffel bench
> 
> ...


either will work but I would think that the thinner ones would be less expensive to use.

Keep us posted as it progresses.


----------



## bfd (Dec 23, 2007)

damianpenney said:


> *Getting started*
> 
> So after looking at all the options I decided to just go ahead and build a bench. I really liked the look of Chris Schwarz's Holtzapffel bench
> 
> ...


Hi Damian,

I have been thinking about what to do for my bench as well…Whether to buy or build and found your previous post very interesting. It prompted me to start my own research. Although I would love to have a Lie Nielsen custom built workbench I also don't want to drop 2k + shipping charges to CA. And like yourself would rather spend the time building furniture then building things for the shop, however, the notion of building one's own bench, the heart of any shop, is a hard one to pass up. In some respects building a workbench is the ultimate furniture project, it must be built to the same tolerences and exactness. And like any furniture project you want to build something that is useful and will last a lifetime. What a great sense of satisfaction it will it be to know every future project you build will be built on a bench that you made. Seeing your previous projects this bench will be AWESOME! 
The bench you have chosen is beautiful. Are there detailed plans that you are working off of? Please keep us posted on the progress as I want to learn as much from your experience as possible before I embark on my own.


----------



## damianpenney (Jun 22, 2007)

damianpenney said:


> *Getting started*
> 
> So after looking at all the options I decided to just go ahead and build a bench. I really liked the look of Chris Schwarz's Holtzapffel bench
> 
> ...


At the end of the day it wasn't that hard of a decision; twice the bench for the money and the satisfaction of having built it myself 

I'm working from the plans in Woodworking Magazine #8 and the only difference will be using the Lee Valley Twin Screw instead of the wooden screws Chris used.


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

damianpenney said:


> *Getting started*
> 
> So after looking at all the options I decided to just go ahead and build a bench. I really liked the look of Chris Schwarz's Holtzapffel bench
> 
> ...


Looks like you have a good start. Please keep us informed.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

damianpenney said:


> *Getting started*
> 
> So after looking at all the options I decided to just go ahead and build a bench. I really liked the look of Chris Schwarz's Holtzapffel bench
> 
> ...


Damien,
I think I'd use the 8/4 for the top and the rip to 1 3/4 wide is probably a good idea as well. it will be more stable and you get to have all that fun getting it flat. Remember, you're building a tool, not something to impress your fellow Lumber Jocks. LOL


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

damianpenney said:


> *Getting started*
> 
> So after looking at all the options I decided to just go ahead and build a bench. I really liked the look of Chris Schwarz's Holtzapffel bench
> 
> ...


And aaaawaaaay he goes….this is great that you're going on this!

If Mike Lingenfelter doesn't run across this - you may want to contact him re: the top. He's in the process of building this bench now too.


----------



## Steffen (May 9, 2007)

damianpenney said:


> *Getting started*
> 
> So after looking at all the options I decided to just go ahead and build a bench. I really liked the look of Chris Schwarz's Holtzapffel bench
> 
> ...


I love shopping at PALS…so does my dog. It's nice to see someone who knows a place I go to.


----------



## RJones (Jan 9, 2007)

damianpenney said:


> *Getting started*
> 
> So after looking at all the options I decided to just go ahead and build a bench. I really liked the look of Chris Schwarz's Holtzapffel bench
> 
> ...


There ya go man I Can't wait to see it finished


----------



## KevinHuber (Jul 25, 2007)

damianpenney said:


> *Getting started*
> 
> So after looking at all the options I decided to just go ahead and build a bench. I really liked the look of Chris Schwarz's Holtzapffel bench
> 
> ...


This is the same type of bench that I am leaning towards right now. Mine will be Ash top and Pine base (reclaimed lumber). I am looking forward to watching your progress as I will not be able to start mine until I get the lumber reclaimed.


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

damianpenney said:


> *Getting started*
> 
> So after looking at all the options I decided to just go ahead and build a bench. I really liked the look of Chris Schwarz's Holtzapffel bench
> 
> ...


You are going to need about ten people to help you move it into place. Looking forward to the pictures.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

damianpenney said:


> *Getting started*
> 
> So after looking at all the options I decided to just go ahead and build a bench. I really liked the look of Chris Schwarz's Holtzapffel bench
> 
> ...


Damien;

You're very fortunate to have the opportunity to do this. Many of us lumber jocks would love to be able to build this project, and especially the bench you chose to build. That's a beauty all right.

Makes mine look like a toy. (well almost)

It's quite an undertaking, as those pieces will get very heavy, very quickly!

8/4" is probably the way I would go.

Have a great time building this, as it will be with you forever so enjoy the process.

Lee


----------



## olaf (Nov 21, 2007)

damianpenney said:


> *Getting started*
> 
> So after looking at all the options I decided to just go ahead and build a bench. I really liked the look of Chris Schwarz's Holtzapffel bench
> 
> ...


I have the greatest respect for the Hotlzapffel bench - I'm building one myself. Maybe we can start our own club of other European fusion bench builders! I'm using Ash - a local tree and probably Green Ash as opposed to a Northern White. I look forward to seeing how your progress goes. Mine is slow-going as I have a lot of cart-before-the-horse issues to work out.


----------



## damianpenney (Jun 22, 2007)

damianpenney said:


> *Getting started*
> 
> So after looking at all the options I decided to just go ahead and build a bench. I really liked the look of Chris Schwarz's Holtzapffel bench
> 
> ...


Olaf, I liked your description of man handling the rough cut ash. I don't think pictures really convey just how heavy one of these benches truly is. Hopefully I can get to the lumberyard either tonight or early next week for the remaining lumber and then construction will begin in earnest. I just got my shipping confirmation from Lee Valley for the two vises, most exciting.


----------



## davidtheboxmaker (Dec 25, 2007)

damianpenney said:


> *Getting started*
> 
> So after looking at all the options I decided to just go ahead and build a bench. I really liked the look of Chris Schwarz's Holtzapffel bench
> 
> ...


Great project. I'll be watching closely to see how it progresses - good luck.


----------



## FritzM (Dec 18, 2007)

damianpenney said:


> *Getting started*
> 
> So after looking at all the options I decided to just go ahead and build a bench. I really liked the look of Chris Schwarz's Holtzapffel bench
> 
> ...


Awesome Damian! Can't wait to see it develop and get a glimpse into your experience. I've been busy with shop projects myself lately. They are totally satisfying in a way furniture isn't….. I think it's the function and customization and how in touch with ourselves and our own workflow we have to get to perfect the nuances. Anyway, good luck man!


----------



## damianpenney (Jun 22, 2007)

*Cutlists*

One thing I'm awful at is taking a cutlist to the lumberyard and figuring out which boards to buy, I either end up with too little or too much. Yesterday I'd picked up the boards for the base, figuring I'd build that first then swing by and get the stock for the top.

I'd heard some good things about Cutlist Plus so figured I'd use it to see how best to cut the pieces for the base from the stock I'd bought. Turns out if I use the pieces I bought for the base, and then go and get the stock for the top I'll end up wasting about $200 worth of wood! So looks like I'll be making my second trip to the lumberyard sooner than I thought… It really does go to show just how important optimizing your cuts is though, and I thoroughly recommend Cutlist Plus.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

damianpenney said:


> *Cutlists*
> 
> One thing I'm awful at is taking a cutlist to the lumberyard and figuring out which boards to buy, I either end up with too little or too much. Yesterday I'd picked up the boards for the base, figuring I'd build that first then swing by and get the stock for the top.
> 
> I'd heard some good things about Cutlist Plus so figured I'd use it to see how best to cut the pieces for the base from the stock I'd bought. Turns out if I use the pieces I bought for the base, and then go and get the stock for the top I'll end up wasting about $200 worth of wood! So looks like I'll be making my second trip to the lumberyard sooner than I thought… It really does go to show just how important optimizing your cuts is though, and I thoroughly recommend Cutlist Plus.


I always use AutoCAD and draw 1 to 1 the pieces of lumber I have to use for a project.

Then draw all the pieces I need. Then I arrange them to get them to fit the best.

This allows me to take into account grain features and defects in my stock.

It helps to buy 10-20% more wood then you need. It will never go to waste, and it beats running
back to get more.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

damianpenney said:


> *Cutlists*
> 
> One thing I'm awful at is taking a cutlist to the lumberyard and figuring out which boards to buy, I either end up with too little or too much. Yesterday I'd picked up the boards for the base, figuring I'd build that first then swing by and get the stock for the top.
> 
> I'd heard some good things about Cutlist Plus so figured I'd use it to see how best to cut the pieces for the base from the stock I'd bought. Turns out if I use the pieces I bought for the base, and then go and get the stock for the top I'll end up wasting about $200 worth of wood! So looks like I'll be making my second trip to the lumberyard sooner than I thought… It really does go to show just how important optimizing your cuts is though, and I thoroughly recommend Cutlist Plus.


Damian,

I have been using Cutlist about two years now and it does the job like you say. The only difficulty I have with it is remembering to keep the inventory updated since it tracks not only sheet goods and raw lumber but also the cut offs as well. Like you I heartily recommend it.

With regards to the wood I agree with Gary. Buy more than you need. It beats having to run back and forth to the lumberyard and it isn't going to spoil. This way you have material on hand to start another project.

Thanks for the post.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

damianpenney said:


> *Cutlists*
> 
> One thing I'm awful at is taking a cutlist to the lumberyard and figuring out which boards to buy, I either end up with too little or too much. Yesterday I'd picked up the boards for the base, figuring I'd build that first then swing by and get the stock for the top.
> 
> I'd heard some good things about Cutlist Plus so figured I'd use it to see how best to cut the pieces for the base from the stock I'd bought. Turns out if I use the pieces I bought for the base, and then go and get the stock for the top I'll end up wasting about $200 worth of wood! So looks like I'll be making my second trip to the lumberyard sooner than I thought… It really does go to show just how important optimizing your cuts is though, and I thoroughly recommend Cutlist Plus.


We too have been using cut list plus. In fact we've been using it since the original version came out.

I was cutting the parts for two very large kitchens, for which my buddy Bruce drew on auto cad, then optimized on this new program he found, Cut List. He spoke to the owner / creator of the program prior to ordering it. It was brand new at the time, so the owner asked him to report back to him with a testimonial.

The program was a huge time saver in laying out the pieces, which is also great help in cutting parts in an organized manner. Between this cut sheet program and the then brand new ezee-feed system, along with the newly purchased Jet sliding table attachment, the cutting procedure moved along very quickly. I could make all the full sheet crosscuts with the Jet table, then set up the ezee-feed unit, and then back to the Jet table to make crosscuts of the actual sizes.

I was blown away by how fast I was able to complete the sheet goods sizing.

Unfortunately, the first version didn't include a label capability, and I was so into cutting parts with these three items working in unison I lost track of which parts were what! I cut all the pieces and had no idea where anything went.

Bruce, who was working at the job site called me to see how I liked the cut sheets. I told him it's great except for the fact I had pieces all over the shop, and no idea where they go. It needs label capability.

Bruce called the owner and told him what I said. About two weeks later he sent an updated version of the program with label capability.

I used the revised program again on the same project, this time for the library cabinets and the labels sure made tracking parts simple.

Unfortunately, no one said anything about using REMOVABLE labels, but that's another story.

(I scare myself sometimes)

Lee


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

damianpenney said:


> *Cutlists*
> 
> One thing I'm awful at is taking a cutlist to the lumberyard and figuring out which boards to buy, I either end up with too little or too much. Yesterday I'd picked up the boards for the base, figuring I'd build that first then swing by and get the stock for the top.
> 
> I'd heard some good things about Cutlist Plus so figured I'd use it to see how best to cut the pieces for the base from the stock I'd bought. Turns out if I use the pieces I bought for the base, and then go and get the stock for the top I'll end up wasting about $200 worth of wood! So looks like I'll be making my second trip to the lumberyard sooner than I thought… It really does go to show just how important optimizing your cuts is though, and I thoroughly recommend Cutlist Plus.


I know what you mean, Lee. I use CabinetCruncher and NOW carry a white pencil with me when I cut a run of cabinets.


----------



## damianpenney (Jun 22, 2007)

damianpenney said:


> *Cutlists*
> 
> One thing I'm awful at is taking a cutlist to the lumberyard and figuring out which boards to buy, I either end up with too little or too much. Yesterday I'd picked up the boards for the base, figuring I'd build that first then swing by and get the stock for the top.
> 
> I'd heard some good things about Cutlist Plus so figured I'd use it to see how best to cut the pieces for the base from the stock I'd bought. Turns out if I use the pieces I bought for the base, and then go and get the stock for the top I'll end up wasting about $200 worth of wood! So looks like I'll be making my second trip to the lumberyard sooner than I thought… It really does go to show just how important optimizing your cuts is though, and I thoroughly recommend Cutlist Plus.


I can see how in a production shop it could make a world of difference. When I first came across Cutlist Plus I set about writing my own version of it. It's a really interesting problem that a lot of people have put a lot of though into because it's applicable across a wide range of industries (anything where you are fitting things into a finite space)

Next time I head to the lumberyard I think I'll take my laptop along with my tape measure


----------



## damianpenney (Jun 22, 2007)

*Lumber Acquired*

Made another trip to PALS for the rest of the lumber, and seeing as my lumber rack isn't wide enough most of it is on the floor or just propped up at the moment. Here's all the 8/4 stock waiting to be butchered.



I ran all my stock through Cutlist Plus and here's what it came up with, not too much waste which is nice (and I'll use whatever is left over eventually anyway)



You can click the Cutlist Pic for a bigger view. Some parts are doubled up because I need to glue them up for final thickness (like the legs).

So now I'm all ready to start some actual work


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

damianpenney said:


> *Lumber Acquired*
> 
> Made another trip to PALS for the rest of the lumber, and seeing as my lumber rack isn't wide enough most of it is on the floor or just propped up at the moment. Here's all the 8/4 stock waiting to be butchered.
> 
> ...


Now you finally get to the fun part, huh?

I like the way you greyed out everything but the lumber.


----------



## damianpenney (Jun 22, 2007)

damianpenney said:


> *Lumber Acquired*
> 
> Made another trip to PALS for the rest of the lumber, and seeing as my lumber rack isn't wide enough most of it is on the floor or just propped up at the moment. Here's all the 8/4 stock waiting to be butchered.
> 
> ...


My enjoyment level is usually U shaped; I love the design and planning phase where anything is possible and I figure out how to actually build the thing, then after the initial fun I usually hit a point where it's taking way longer than I expected and I just want to finish the thing. Eventually I see the light at the end of the tunnel and then it's an easy ride to the satisfaction of another completed project  Posting the final project to LJ is also a highlight these days too.

Without the greying the lumber would just get lost in the noise


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

damianpenney said:


> *Lumber Acquired*
> 
> Made another trip to PALS for the rest of the lumber, and seeing as my lumber rack isn't wide enough most of it is on the floor or just propped up at the moment. Here's all the 8/4 stock waiting to be butchered.
> 
> ...


You are right about that U shaped thing. I like the figuring out how to do it part. I can think about things
for weeks and months before I finally settle on something. Even than it's subject to change.

Starting the actual work is the hard part for me, but once I get going there's no stopping me.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

damianpenney said:


> *Lumber Acquired*
> 
> Made another trip to PALS for the rest of the lumber, and seeing as my lumber rack isn't wide enough most of it is on the floor or just propped up at the moment. Here's all the 8/4 stock waiting to be butchered.
> 
> ...


Nice start Damian.

Ditto Gary's comments from me as well. I agonize over trying to iron out the details before finally just diving in and doing it.

Keep us posted on the progress.


----------



## jcees (Dec 31, 2007)

damianpenney said:


> *Lumber Acquired*
> 
> Made another trip to PALS for the rest of the lumber, and seeing as my lumber rack isn't wide enough most of it is on the floor or just propped up at the moment. Here's all the 8/4 stock waiting to be butchered.
> 
> ...


Ditto the ditto, I do the same. I agonize [more like fretting] over trhe details for months sometimes, maybe even years! But then it's time to start chopping some wood. For me the work might be stalled because of some other honey-do or the need to do yard work or whatever… But there are weekends where I get to work on "my" project, sweet! I had one last week and it was lovely. I shortened tenons to final length, cut the kerfs for the wedges, sanded the inards of the cabinet base and the weather was fabulous. Ahh, it was heaven. So keep at it and get to the other side of the "U".

always,
J.C.


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

damianpenney said:


> *Lumber Acquired*
> 
> Made another trip to PALS for the rest of the lumber, and seeing as my lumber rack isn't wide enough most of it is on the floor or just propped up at the moment. Here's all the 8/4 stock waiting to be butchered.
> 
> ...


So, you'll be using 14 pieces that are 2 7/8" wide for the top? Is that right? Trying to get a feel for that program…

Does that include some extra? How wide will your top be?

So - the beauty of using cutlist, is that it figures out where to make your cuts on the stock at hand??? Then do you select the boards based on grain orientation, figure, and what have you?

Can't wait to see more!


----------



## damianpenney (Jun 22, 2007)

damianpenney said:


> *Lumber Acquired*
> 
> Made another trip to PALS for the rest of the lumber, and seeing as my lumber rack isn't wide enough most of it is on the floor or just propped up at the moment. Here's all the 8/4 stock waiting to be butchered.
> 
> ...


I'll be using fourteen pieces that are 1 3/4" wide x 2 7/8" thick x 72" long which will give me a top 24" x 72" x 2 7/8" thick. The layouts are such that I can add extra to trim due to the waste, but you could figure that into the parts list if it was real tight.

It knows about grain orientation but obviously not which boards are nicest, but you could split things up so you give it the nice inventory for one assembly and then the rest for the other pieces and go from there.

You should give it a whirl it's pretty fun, and it's a free download (but you can only add five different sized parts)

I didn't add in any extras… expensive enough as it is, I'll just have to measure thrice and cut once 

I've just cut a bunch of parts, about three of four of the boards I think, and hope to get a little more done tonight. Definitely giving my miter saw a work out


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

damianpenney said:


> *Lumber Acquired*
> 
> Made another trip to PALS for the rest of the lumber, and seeing as my lumber rack isn't wide enough most of it is on the floor or just propped up at the moment. Here's all the 8/4 stock waiting to be butchered.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the clarification -

How did you do this evening?


----------



## damianpenney (Jun 22, 2007)

damianpenney said:


> *Lumber Acquired*
> 
> Made another trip to PALS for the rest of the lumber, and seeing as my lumber rack isn't wide enough most of it is on the floor or just propped up at the moment. Here's all the 8/4 stock waiting to be butchered.
> 
> ...


Ummmmm


----------



## damianpenney (Jun 22, 2007)

*Time for a trip to the sharpener*

So this afternoon I tried to shimmy my blades around a bit so that the notches in my jointer blades would offset one another. Here is a pic of the knives in question.










Well the results were less than satisfactory (this was taken in raking sunlight)










So I'm going to head to Standard Saw Works in Oakland to get them sharpened on Monday. I've heard people asking for their jointer blades to be back beveled, can any LJers shed a little light on this?


----------



## benomatic42 (Oct 21, 2007)

damianpenney said:


> *Time for a trip to the sharpener*
> 
> So this afternoon I tried to shimmy my blades around a bit so that the notches in my jointer blades would offset one another. Here is a pic of the knives in question.
> 
> ...


Damian,

I can't shed any light on back beveling, but thought I'd share an endorsement given to me. I haven't had to sharpen my jointer or planer blades yet, but Jeff Lohr (a professional of over 30 years from whom I just took a 6 day course) swore that American Carbide was far and away the best place he had used for "ship your blades in a box, get 'em back sharp", for anything not made by Forrest.

http://www.american-carbide.com/

However, for this to work, you have to buy another set of knives. Sounds like a good excuse to me… ;-)

-b


----------



## jcees (Dec 31, 2007)

damianpenney said:


> *Time for a trip to the sharpener*
> 
> So this afternoon I tried to shimmy my blades around a bit so that the notches in my jointer blades would offset one another. Here is a pic of the knives in question.
> 
> ...


Back beveling is mainly for use on "unruly" woods. The idea is likened to using a high pitch angled hand plane to avoid tearout. Not a bad idea but I wouldn't do it to my only set of blades. Talk to your sharpener, he might have insights and experiences to relate. Schmooze him. Mine demands tribute in donuts first.

always,
J.C.


----------



## damianpenney (Jun 22, 2007)

damianpenney said:


> *Time for a trip to the sharpener*
> 
> So this afternoon I tried to shimmy my blades around a bit so that the notches in my jointer blades would offset one another. Here is a pic of the knives in question.
> 
> ...


What are the cons to back beveling JC?


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

damianpenney said:


> *Time for a trip to the sharpener*
> 
> So this afternoon I tried to shimmy my blades around a bit so that the notches in my jointer blades would offset one another. Here is a pic of the knives in question.
> 
> ...


I'm not JC, but I would think that the increased bevel angle would not as work well for softer woods. But, the jointer is not a finishing tool, so you'd probably be okay depending on the angle. Don't know for sure.

I'd definitely buy another set of sharp blades, so you'll always have sharp blades at hand.

Daren Nelson is a sharpener and an LJ…he may be able to shed more light…

What type of wood are you making the base out of again? Hard Maple too?


----------



## jcees (Dec 31, 2007)

damianpenney said:


> *Time for a trip to the sharpener*
> 
> So this afternoon I tried to shimmy my blades around a bit so that the notches in my jointer blades would offset one another. Here is a pic of the knives in question.
> 
> ...


Not so much cons as it is unnecessary, Damian. Cons might be that it wouldn't work as well on softwoods, the planer has to work harder due to the steeper sheer angle, your sharpener will charge you double for that "extra" bevel.

So don't misconstrue, standard angles for sharpening are just that, a standard. Which translates into, non-specific one size almost fits all nearly all of the time sort of approach to sharpening. So on any given Sunday any sheer angle is perfect for something and just plain wrong for something else. Kind of like wasabi and peanut butter. Hmmm…

So back to the point, a back beveled set of blades would be most warranted for processing that load of $15 dollar per bd ft. bird's eye maple and just a waste on pine.

always,
J.C.

BTW, you should have two sets of blades anyway, so have at it, get one set back beveled and save them for the squirrely stuff.


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

damianpenney said:


> *Time for a trip to the sharpener*
> 
> So this afternoon I tried to shimmy my blades around a bit so that the notches in my jointer blades would offset one another. Here is a pic of the knives in question.
> 
> ...


Ahh - JC gives good advice - and I love the wasabi and peanut butter analogy…that's funny!


----------



## Daren (Sep 16, 2007)

damianpenney said:


> *Time for a trip to the sharpener*
> 
> So this afternoon I tried to shimmy my blades around a bit so that the notches in my jointer blades would offset one another. Here is a pic of the knives in question.
> 
> ...


I see I am chiming in a little late J.C. pretty much spelled it out. The pro is a back bevel can (again there are other factors, like feed rate/cut depth etc.) help with tearout on curly lumber for example. But one con is it takes more cutting power on everything else. I use alot of curly/quilted/birdeye/just downright funky wood, I am also a professional sharpener…my own knives are not back beveled. Right or wrong, that's my $.02


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

damianpenney said:


> *Time for a trip to the sharpener*
> 
> So this afternoon I tried to shimmy my blades around a bit so that the notches in my jointer blades would offset one another. Here is a pic of the knives in question.
> 
> ...


Hi Daren;

That's some pretty good advice for only $ .02 The idea of a second set of blades doesn't work.

That just leads to two sets that need to be sharpened, and the need to buy a third set.

I just went through my Forrest blades. About seven of them need to go out to be sharpened. Guess how I ended up with so many… I still have a couple fresh blades, so I think I'll wait.

Lee


----------



## damianpenney (Jun 22, 2007)

damianpenney said:


> *Time for a trip to the sharpener*
> 
> So this afternoon I tried to shimmy my blades around a bit so that the notches in my jointer blades would offset one another. Here is a pic of the knives in question.
> 
> ...


Ha! That's exactly what I'd end up doing Lee


----------



## damianpenney (Jun 22, 2007)

*Yup, that's sharp...*

So I got my jointer blades back from the sharpener, Standard Saw Works, and they did a great job. It's a cool store too and one of the storefront window displays is full of old wooden planes (I didn't get a pic)

Once I got the blades back to the workshop I set about reinstalling them. My usual method is to use my dial indicator and twiddle with them for hours on end getting them just right but this time I tried a new approach which worked really well.

After I'd dropped the blades off to be sharpened I swung by Ace Hardware and picked up six small rare earth magnets. The plan was to stick them to something flat and use the magnets to align the blades to the outfeed table. Here is my alignment setup.










It's pretty low tech but it worked really well, so much easier than all the messing about with the dial indicator. The process was as follows.

First I used my dial gauge to make sure all the magnets were the same width, they were all exactly the same which was nice. I then attached them to something nice and flat. On the far side by the fence I'm using the bottom of my combination square, and at the front I'm using a big allen key.










I found top dead center of the jointer head using the dial indicator and then moved the blades to that position. Then it was a simple matter of sliding the magnets over the blade which attached itself to the underside of the magnets. Tighten the screws to keep the blade in place et voila! Perfectly aligned with no messing about.

So that worked really well until I was tightening the final screw, on the final blade when…. I slipped…










A nice deep, clean cut ensued. Luckily the blades were razor sharp so it didn't really hurt and it hit my nail which prevented the blade from going too deep, still a tad scary, as all shop accidents are though 

Anyway the final result was worth it.


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

damianpenney said:


> *Yup, that's sharp...*
> 
> So I got my jointer blades back from the sharpener, Standard Saw Works, and they did a great job. It's a cool store too and one of the storefront window displays is full of old wooden planes (I didn't get a pic)
> 
> ...


ouch. at least your jointer's working great. thanks for the post.


----------



## FrankA (Jan 20, 2008)

damianpenney said:


> *Yup, that's sharp...*
> 
> So I got my jointer blades back from the sharpener, Standard Saw Works, and they did a great job. It's a cool store too and one of the storefront window displays is full of old wooden planes (I didn't get a pic)
> 
> ...


Great setup idea, I have this job coming up real soon myself. 
I will be using your system.


----------



## MikeLingenfelter (Feb 19, 2007)

damianpenney said:


> *Yup, that's sharp...*
> 
> So I got my jointer blades back from the sharpener, Standard Saw Works, and they did a great job. It's a cool store too and one of the storefront window displays is full of old wooden planes (I didn't get a pic)
> 
> ...


Looks like you did a good on setting those knives. I use Jointer Pals to set my knives. They don't cost too much and work really well. It's time I send my knives out to be sharpened. I've ran a lot wood over my jointer and through my planer.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

damianpenney said:


> *Yup, that's sharp...*
> 
> So I got my jointer blades back from the sharpener, Standard Saw Works, and they did a great job. It's a cool store too and one of the storefront window displays is full of old wooden planes (I didn't get a pic)
> 
> ...


Damian,

Thanks for the post. I am glad to see that your jointer is working like new again. I have tried several methods for setting up my jointer knives, and while they worked, I have not been satisfied with the process. I will try using the rare earth magnets the next time I re-set my knives. The process looks interesting and quick.

Sorry about the thumb, but it will heal.


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

damianpenney said:


> *Yup, that's sharp...*
> 
> So I got my jointer blades back from the sharpener, Standard Saw Works, and they did a great job. It's a cool store too and one of the storefront window displays is full of old wooden planes (I didn't get a pic)
> 
> ...


Sweeeeeet idea for blade height!!! I have yet to change my jointer blades and have been wondering how I should go about it. I almost went out and bought a magnetic jig. I am so glad I saw this first! Thanks for the tip. Oh yea, and joint the wood. Not your finger. (Sorry, ouch!)


----------



## damianpenney (Jun 22, 2007)

damianpenney said:


> *Yup, that's sharp...*
> 
> So I got my jointer blades back from the sharpener, Standard Saw Works, and they did a great job. It's a cool store too and one of the storefront window displays is full of old wooden planes (I didn't get a pic)
> 
> ...


The one thing I'd add next time to this setup is a thin piece of plastic under the magnets; the blades really want to snap up against the magnets which if you're not careful could blunt them all over again.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

damianpenney said:


> *Yup, that's sharp...*
> 
> So I got my jointer blades back from the sharpener, Standard Saw Works, and they did a great job. It's a cool store too and one of the storefront window displays is full of old wooden planes (I didn't get a pic)
> 
> ...


Ouch!


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

damianpenney said:


> *Yup, that's sharp...*
> 
> So I got my jointer blades back from the sharpener, Standard Saw Works, and they did a great job. It's a cool store too and one of the storefront window displays is full of old wooden planes (I didn't get a pic)
> 
> ...


That is a great, effective idea Damian. I too have to get my sharpened. Since you have been through the process now, what do you think about the idea of using some high density foam like that used for home insulation glued to a piece of scrap (which may not even be necessary) to hold the whole thing still while the final tightening of the allen screws? I've wondered how I would keep the same thumb accident from occurring. Lucky we have fingernails, huh?


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

damianpenney said:


> *Yup, that's sharp...*
> 
> So I got my jointer blades back from the sharpener, Standard Saw Works, and they did a great job. It's a cool store too and one of the storefront window displays is full of old wooden planes (I didn't get a pic)
> 
> ...


I'm glad you got the knives back in the jointer and got it tuned! Sorry about the slice…you really took one for the team…the LJ Allstars - where everyone's a star…okay, I got to quit…looking forward to the return of progress on the bench! Though I realize getting the jointer tuned *IS *progress toward the bench!


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

damianpenney said:


> *Yup, that's sharp...*
> 
> So I got my jointer blades back from the sharpener, Standard Saw Works, and they did a great job. It's a cool store too and one of the storefront window displays is full of old wooden planes (I didn't get a pic)
> 
> ...


Damien;

Looks like a great idea. Those magnet sure do come in handy.

Lee


----------



## coolbreeze (Mar 4, 2008)

damianpenney said:


> *Yup, that's sharp...*
> 
> So I got my jointer blades back from the sharpener, Standard Saw Works, and they did a great job. It's a cool store too and one of the storefront window displays is full of old wooden planes (I didn't get a pic)
> 
> ...


Damien,

That's a good idea, man. I'm going to put the square level back where it belongs. The plastic edge has been shaved more than I have. My indicator needs to go on the fridge..cause I can't use it to save my life. Thanks for the sacrifice.


----------



## damianpenney (Jun 22, 2007)

*Making Progress*

I've been making slow but steady on my bench. After getting my jointer knives sharpened I set about milling the stock for the legs. I'd noticed my dust collector wasn't running as well as it once did and wondered were all the dust I'd been collecting since I bought it had ended up…










Turns out it all goes into that big sack! So after getting that working I face and edge jointed all the parts for the base. Once that was done it was time to glue the two pieces that comprise the legs together. I'm not a man of many clamps so figured I'd crack open my vacuum press to do the job all in one shot.

This is my trusty vacuum press, built per joewoodworkers plans.










Here it is in action..










I could really do with some proper breather mesh for the top but I've found it works just as well if I throw some rags in there which is what you can see on top of the legs.

The vacuum pressing worked really well, producing a ton (literally) of nice even pressure on the legs. Which you can see at the bottom of this pile.










So now I have all the bits for the base pretty much ready (and I've rough cut most of the pieces for the top too). I'm going to drum sand them to final thickness next week (I think) because my initial plan to use the planer was causing too much chip out in this crazy grained maple. After that I can get down to some joinery.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

damianpenney said:


> *Making Progress*
> 
> I've been making slow but steady on my bench. After getting my jointer knives sharpened I set about milling the stock for the legs. I'd noticed my dust collector wasn't running as well as it once did and wondered were all the dust I'd been collecting since I bought it had ended up…
> 
> ...


Damian;

Looks good so far!

lee


----------



## damianpenney (Jun 22, 2007)

damianpenney said:


> *Making Progress*
> 
> I've been making slow but steady on my bench. After getting my jointer knives sharpened I set about milling the stock for the legs. I'd noticed my dust collector wasn't running as well as it once did and wondered were all the dust I'd been collecting since I bought it had ended up…
> 
> ...


Big sticks are definitely smaller, now I just gotta make them big again  Not sure why my SCMS was burning the maple on those crosscuts though, blade flex perhaps, just dull?


----------



## MikeLingenfelter (Feb 19, 2007)

damianpenney said:


> *Making Progress*
> 
> I've been making slow but steady on my bench. After getting my jointer knives sharpened I set about milling the stock for the legs. I'd noticed my dust collector wasn't running as well as it once did and wondered were all the dust I'd been collecting since I bought it had ended up…
> 
> ...


Good idea with the vacuum press. I haven't added that my shop yet, but maybe someday. It's looking good, keep up the good work.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

damianpenney said:


> *Making Progress*
> 
> I've been making slow but steady on my bench. After getting my jointer knives sharpened I set about milling the stock for the legs. I'd noticed my dust collector wasn't running as well as it once did and wondered were all the dust I'd been collecting since I bought it had ended up…
> 
> ...


Those vacuum presses do come in handy!


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

damianpenney said:


> *Making Progress*
> 
> I've been making slow but steady on my bench. After getting my jointer knives sharpened I set about milling the stock for the legs. I'd noticed my dust collector wasn't running as well as it once did and wondered were all the dust I'd been collecting since I bought it had ended up…
> 
> ...


Damian,

This is coming along nicely. The vacuum press looks interesting. I will have to look into one myself.


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

damianpenney said:


> *Making Progress*
> 
> I've been making slow but steady on my bench. After getting my jointer knives sharpened I set about milling the stock for the legs. I'd noticed my dust collector wasn't running as well as it once did and wondered were all the dust I'd been collecting since I bought it had ended up…
> 
> ...


this is coming along nicely. good idea with the vacuum press. i look forward to more.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

damianpenney said:


> *Making Progress*
> 
> I've been making slow but steady on my bench. After getting my jointer knives sharpened I set about milling the stock for the legs. I'd noticed my dust collector wasn't running as well as it once did and wondered were all the dust I'd been collecting since I bought it had ended up…
> 
> ...


Lookin' good in the neighborhood


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

damianpenney said:


> *Making Progress*
> 
> I've been making slow but steady on my bench. After getting my jointer knives sharpened I set about milling the stock for the legs. I'd noticed my dust collector wasn't running as well as it once did and wondered were all the dust I'd been collecting since I bought it had ended up…
> 
> ...


Looks great.

Maybe the burning is caused by the wood shifting while cutting (of course dull also will do it). Have you tried clamping the workpiece whilst chopping? Could also be caused by the wood relaxing halfway through the cut. Solve this by cutting over sized by a bit and then re-chopping to final length.

I want a vaccum press 
What did it cost you?


----------



## damianpenney (Jun 22, 2007)

damianpenney said:


> *Making Progress*
> 
> I've been making slow but steady on my bench. After getting my jointer knives sharpened I set about milling the stock for the legs. I'd noticed my dust collector wasn't running as well as it once did and wondered were all the dust I'd been collecting since I bought it had ended up…
> 
> ...


Could definitely be wood movement Steve, I did have the piece clamped, but only one side, and by a little clamp that's part of the saw. Everything is over sized so I'll see how the real cuts go.

I think I paid about $50 for the pump, and then another $120 or so for the bits and bobs that make up the kit, on top of that the bag itself was about $150. Not super cheap, but it's a very versatile piece of kit, and lots of fun to use.


----------



## kem (Mar 21, 2008)

damianpenney said:


> *Making Progress*
> 
> I've been making slow but steady on my bench. After getting my jointer knives sharpened I set about milling the stock for the legs. I'd noticed my dust collector wasn't running as well as it once did and wondered were all the dust I'd been collecting since I bought it had ended up…
> 
> ...


Wow, that vacuum press is awesome! Yet another thing to add to the wish list.

I'm just starting on my Holtzapffel bench, so I'll be watching your progress with interest!


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

damianpenney said:


> *Making Progress*
> 
> I've been making slow but steady on my bench. After getting my jointer knives sharpened I set about milling the stock for the legs. I'd noticed my dust collector wasn't running as well as it once did and wondered were all the dust I'd been collecting since I bought it had ended up…
> 
> ...


I didn't realize the force you can get out of the press - a ton - literally? Wowzers!

This is really gonna start coming together now! Pretty exciting! I bet this step felt good…LEGS!


----------



## damianpenney (Jun 22, 2007)

damianpenney said:


> *Making Progress*
> 
> I've been making slow but steady on my bench. After getting my jointer knives sharpened I set about milling the stock for the legs. I'd noticed my dust collector wasn't running as well as it once did and wondered were all the dust I'd been collecting since I bought it had ended up…
> 
> ...


You get about 11lb/s per square inch from the press when its pulling 22hg of vacuum, each leg blank is about 180 sq inches which means 1980lbs of pressure per leg, 20lb's short of a ton but pretty close


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

damianpenney said:


> *Making Progress*
> 
> I've been making slow but steady on my bench. After getting my jointer knives sharpened I set about milling the stock for the legs. I'd noticed my dust collector wasn't running as well as it once did and wondered were all the dust I'd been collecting since I bought it had ended up…
> 
> ...


Amazing.


----------



## lclashley (Feb 19, 2007)

damianpenney said:


> *Making Progress*
> 
> I've been making slow but steady on my bench. After getting my jointer knives sharpened I set about milling the stock for the legs. I'd noticed my dust collector wasn't running as well as it once did and wondered were all the dust I'd been collecting since I bought it had ended up…
> 
> ...


I kind of wanted a vac press before this post, now I REALLY want one. Thanks for the great idea Damian.


----------



## johnjoiner (Sep 28, 2007)

damianpenney said:


> *Making Progress*
> 
> I've been making slow but steady on my bench. After getting my jointer knives sharpened I set about milling the stock for the legs. I'd noticed my dust collector wasn't running as well as it once did and wondered were all the dust I'd been collecting since I bought it had ended up…
> 
> ...


Hi Damian.

I'd also like to see more on your vacuum press when you get a chance. The plan by joewoodworker looks really nice. How did building it go for you?


----------



## damianpenney (Jun 22, 2007)

*Slow Going*

So it's been pretty slow going as of late. The top is proving to be trickier than I'd anticipated and I got sidetracked with a slew of house related tasks. The main issue I've had with the top is being able to effectively mill such large pieces.

Initially I got hung up trying to flatten the faces of the top; I'd been using my jointer to do this but the bed simply isn't long enough to joint 7′ long boards. However I came to the realization (with help from some fellow jocks) that I didn't need it perfectly flat along it's length, I just needed it flat enough whereby I could clamp it flat during the glue up.

So my new tack is to just plane it so that both faces are flat-ish, and parallel to one another, then 'joint' it with a rip cut on my tablesaw. I'm using the tablesaw with a 9′ straight edge attached to the fence. Using this technique I'm slowly but surely getting the top built.

I do have the parts for the base milled though but I'd really like to get the top out of the way before doing any more work there.


----------



## BarryW (Sep 15, 2007)

damianpenney said:


> *Slow Going*
> 
> So it's been pretty slow going as of late. The top is proving to be trickier than I'd anticipated and I got sidetracked with a slew of house related tasks. The main issue I've had with the top is being able to effectively mill such large pieces.
> 
> ...


"flat-ish"....is that one of those strange things that live on the sea floor? Yup, getting it "flat-ish" is important…and I'm jealous you're building it in the first place…that's one of my projects down the road…and it's going to be a long road before I begin. You're having a great adventure with this project.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

damianpenney said:


> *Slow Going*
> 
> So it's been pretty slow going as of late. The top is proving to be trickier than I'd anticipated and I got sidetracked with a slew of house related tasks. The main issue I've had with the top is being able to effectively mill such large pieces.
> 
> ...


Hi Damian,

Sounds like you are making progress. Trying to joint long boards is difficult. But is sounds as if you are working through it. How about posting some pictures?

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## damianpenney (Jun 22, 2007)

damianpenney said:


> *Slow Going*
> 
> So it's been pretty slow going as of late. The top is proving to be trickier than I'd anticipated and I got sidetracked with a slew of house related tasks. The main issue I've had with the top is being able to effectively mill such large pieces.
> 
> ...


Pics will follow, and I do feel as though I've gotten to the point where now it's more a case of doing, as opposed to figuring out how to do it which is a big step.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

damianpenney said:


> *Slow Going*
> 
> So it's been pretty slow going as of late. The top is proving to be trickier than I'd anticipated and I got sidetracked with a slew of house related tasks. The main issue I've had with the top is being able to effectively mill such large pieces.
> 
> ...


When I want to joint long boards and I cannot get it straight on the jointer I have a long straight edge and I use my router with a straight bit it is faster then trying to get it on the jointer


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

damianpenney said:


> *Slow Going*
> 
> So it's been pretty slow going as of late. The top is proving to be trickier than I'd anticipated and I got sidetracked with a slew of house related tasks. The main issue I've had with the top is being able to effectively mill such large pieces.
> 
> ...


Keep us posted!


----------



## damianpenney (Jun 22, 2007)

damianpenney said:


> *Slow Going*
> 
> So it's been pretty slow going as of late. The top is proving to be trickier than I'd anticipated and I got sidetracked with a slew of house related tasks. The main issue I've had with the top is being able to effectively mill such large pieces.
> 
> ...


Routing works pretty well for edge jointing, but my edges are 1.5 - 1.75" which is a pretty big router bit, and how do you face joint a 3"+ face with a router?


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

damianpenney said:


> *Slow Going*
> 
> So it's been pretty slow going as of late. The top is proving to be trickier than I'd anticipated and I got sidetracked with a slew of house related tasks. The main issue I've had with the top is being able to effectively mill such large pieces.
> 
> ...


Keep at it Buddy;

Looking back, it will have been easy.

Hind sight and all that!

Lee


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

damianpenney said:


> *Slow Going*
> 
> So it's been pretty slow going as of late. The top is proving to be trickier than I'd anticipated and I got sidetracked with a slew of house related tasks. The main issue I've had with the top is being able to effectively mill such large pieces.
> 
> ...


You have kids or something? Take your time! All good things take time…


----------



## bfd (Dec 23, 2007)

damianpenney said:


> *Slow Going*
> 
> So it's been pretty slow going as of late. The top is proving to be trickier than I'd anticipated and I got sidetracked with a slew of house related tasks. The main issue I've had with the top is being able to effectively mill such large pieces.
> 
> ...


Hi Damien,

I was wondering how you were doing on your bench. I can't wait to see some pictures. Just remember that the journey makes the destination that much more interesting and memorable. Oh, by the way your wiskey table has served as the source of inspiration for my current project (I will post it shortly). Also from "scrap" wood I had left over from previous projects.


----------



## damianpenney (Jun 22, 2007)

*Building the top*

This post is just to share some top building pics

I'm using a 9' straight edge to joint the boards for the top. I usually use this for cutting sheet goods to size as I have a jig that locks a circular saw to it but it's come in real handy for handling these long pieces.










Here you can see how big and unwieldly the straight edge is, as well as my super high end Taiwanese saw…

The blade is a new 12" Freud combo blade, doesn't leave an edge like my Woodworker II that usually lives on the saw but it gets it smooth enough whereby I can finish off on the jointer.










Slowly but surely….


----------



## MikeLingenfelter (Feb 19, 2007)

damianpenney said:


> *Building the top*
> 
> This post is just to share some top building pics
> 
> ...


Looking good. The top seemed to take the most work for me. It was a lot of ripping and gluing. I felt good when it was all done .


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

damianpenney said:


> *Building the top*
> 
> This post is just to share some top building pics
> 
> ...


I remember building the top on mine. Little by little!


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

damianpenney said:


> *Building the top*
> 
> This post is just to share some top building pics
> 
> ...


I just worked with a neighbor and we chose a first coat of the Washcoat and Minwax Mahogany gel stain and a second coat of General Finishes Java gel stain.

Note that we also carefully sanded from 80 - 220 grit. In between coats we vacuumed or blew off the dust. Before the stain we tack clothed.

How did you prep the wood?


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

damianpenney said:


> *Building the top*
> 
> This post is just to share some top building pics
> 
> ...


12" Blade??? What kind of saw is that?

BTW, I have enjoyed watching you build this bench. I am planning on the same style and have learned a lot so far.


----------



## damianpenney (Jun 22, 2007)

damianpenney said:


> *Building the top*
> 
> This post is just to share some top building pics
> 
> ...


I got the saw when I first started woodworking from some guy on Craigslist. Had I known then what I know now I probably never would have bought it but it's worked out pretty well all in all.

It's some oddball import from Taiwan. The top is all cast iron, and it came with a Vega fence on it, there is another extension wing for the left hand-side that's also cast iron that I recently removed for better access. Cost me about $300 I think, and the shop-built rolling base came with it.

It takes two hands to raise the blade or change the angle, the arbor has a bunch of run-out that I counteract with a Veritas blade straightening thing (it's like a stabilizer plate with setscrews to push the blade a smidge) and the top isn't exactly flat.. But apart from that it's great! It also takes a 12" blade but has a 5/8 arbor, suffice to say it has lots of character


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

damianpenney said:


> *Building the top*
> 
> This post is just to share some top building pics
> 
> ...


Here comes the top!!! Looks like a lot of work!

Is John in the right post - or is he just losing it? You didn't dare ask him how you should stain (aaaghh!!) the bench did you? No smileys needed…or would that be smilies?


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

damianpenney said:


> *Building the top*
> 
> This post is just to share some top building pics
> 
> ...


Damian, you are a master. Sepia duotone project posts. Dude…


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

damianpenney said:


> *Building the top*
> 
> This post is just to share some top building pics
> 
> ...


It's great following this journey!


----------



## damianpenney (Jun 22, 2007)

damianpenney said:


> *Building the top*
> 
> This post is just to share some top building pics
> 
> ...


Stain it? You crazy Dorje? I'm going the traditional route whereby I paint it and then followup with a few coats of poly.

Glad you like the sepia Doug, figured I'd play around with some camera settings I never get to use


----------



## johnjoiner (Sep 28, 2007)

damianpenney said:


> *Building the top*
> 
> This post is just to share some top building pics
> 
> ...


Thanks for the post Damian.

That top looks like tough work. How long are you making yours?

After you paint and poly that, breaking it in will be some work too. I'm guessing Dorje might be willing to drive down and help put some gouges in it for you. ;-)


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

damianpenney said:


> *Building the top*
> 
> This post is just to share some top building pics
> 
> ...


I can do that! (break it in!) - Paint and poly? Are you crazy Damien? You should go the more conventional route and wrap it in stainless steel…or you could tack a sheet of plywood on top to protect the good wood…


----------



## Kipster (Feb 15, 2008)

damianpenney said:


> *Building the top*
> 
> This post is just to share some top building pics
> 
> ...


Great start on the top, step by step ans then it's done.


----------



## damianpenney (Jun 22, 2007)

*Base almost done*

So I've been making slow and steady progress on the bench, and bit by bit it's coming together. Today I finished off all the mortises for the base, so just need to chamfer the edges and draw bore the tenons and drill some holes and the base is done.

I invested in the Delta mortiser which did a great job and saved me a bunch of time doing the mortises.










But I found the fence adjustment wheel to be pretty much useless, a micro adjust would have been great though, perhaps I can hook a digital rule to it.

and here it is so far…










Slowly slowly catchy monkey


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

damianpenney said:


> *Base almost done*
> 
> So I've been making slow and steady progress on the bench, and bit by bit it's coming together. Today I finished off all the mortises for the base, so just need to chamfer the edges and draw bore the tenons and drill some holes and the base is done.
> 
> ...


Looking good. I request more progress pics.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

damianpenney said:


> *Base almost done*
> 
> So I've been making slow and steady progress on the bench, and bit by bit it's coming together. Today I finished off all the mortises for the base, so just need to chamfer the edges and draw bore the tenons and drill some holes and the base is done.
> 
> ...


Thanks for keeping us posted with the progress. I can't wait to see the finished project.


----------



## damianpenney (Jun 22, 2007)

damianpenney said:


> *Base almost done*
> 
> So I've been making slow and steady progress on the bench, and bit by bit it's coming together. Today I finished off all the mortises for the base, so just need to chamfer the edges and draw bore the tenons and drill some holes and the base is done.
> 
> ...


You and me both Todd


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

damianpenney said:


> *Base almost done*
> 
> So I've been making slow and steady progress on the bench, and bit by bit it's coming together. Today I finished off all the mortises for the base, so just need to chamfer the edges and draw bore the tenons and drill some holes and the base is done.
> 
> ...


cool! nice mortiser, can't wait to see the base and top some together!


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

damianpenney said:


> *Base almost done*
> 
> So I've been making slow and steady progress on the bench, and bit by bit it's coming together. Today I finished off all the mortises for the base, so just need to chamfer the edges and draw bore the tenons and drill some holes and the base is done.
> 
> ...


I have the same machine, but I haven't seen one yet that has a great fence adjustment. This one is better than most but not as good as a few more expensive ones.

You are suppose to cut the tenons to fit the mortises anyway.


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

damianpenney said:


> *Base almost done*
> 
> So I've been making slow and steady progress on the bench, and bit by bit it's coming together. Today I finished off all the mortises for the base, so just need to chamfer the edges and draw bore the tenons and drill some holes and the base is done.
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## damianpenney (Jun 22, 2007)

damianpenney said:


> *Base almost done*
> 
> So I've been making slow and steady progress on the bench, and bit by bit it's coming together. Today I finished off all the mortises for the base, so just need to chamfer the edges and draw bore the tenons and drill some holes and the base is done.
> 
> ...


I march to the beat of a different, more difficult drum Gary. I mean if you want to do it the easier, more accurate way then be my guest, but I think my sloppy misaligned joints speak for themselves


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

damianpenney said:


> *Base almost done*
> 
> So I've been making slow and steady progress on the bench, and bit by bit it's coming together. Today I finished off all the mortises for the base, so just need to chamfer the edges and draw bore the tenons and drill some holes and the base is done.
> 
> ...


This is looking good.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

damianpenney said:


> *Base almost done*
> 
> So I've been making slow and steady progress on the bench, and bit by bit it's coming together. Today I finished off all the mortises for the base, so just need to chamfer the edges and draw bore the tenons and drill some holes and the base is done.
> 
> ...


I don't know Damien;

It's just not right for you to keep us waiting!

Looks very good.

Lee


----------



## bfd (Dec 23, 2007)

damianpenney said:


> *Base almost done*
> 
> So I've been making slow and steady progress on the bench, and bit by bit it's coming together. Today I finished off all the mortises for the base, so just need to chamfer the edges and draw bore the tenons and drill some holes and the base is done.
> 
> ...


The base is looking real good Damian, Nice progress so far. This is going to be a great looking bench.


----------



## damianpenney (Jun 22, 2007)

*The top finally comes together!*

So it's been a long time since my last post, had a bit of down time where I went on vacation and did odds and ends but I'd been making slow and steady progress on the top.

I can't believe how much trouble I had gluing a bunch of sticks together  All my issues stemmed from the fact that I didn't have a good way of surfacing such long pieces. My 6" jointer just wasn't up to the task so I faffed around trying to do it other ways. I eventually used a huge 9 foot straight edge clamp thing that I use for cutting ply to run the strips through my table saw which got me one reference edge, then I glued a bunch up and used a router on a sled (the white piece of melamine in the background is the sled) to flatten the resulting slab.

Anyway, here's the top, it's still in two pieces here, just getting ready for the final glue up but you get the idea.



So I have to glue the two halves together, trim the ends and then complete the joinery for the base, but I now feel as though there is light at the end of the tunnel 

I also have to trim my short stretchers a bit because the depth of the top is about 3/4" less than I'd originally planned.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

damianpenney said:


> *The top finally comes together!*
> 
> So it's been a long time since my last post, had a bit of down time where I went on vacation and did odds and ends but I'd been making slow and steady progress on the top.
> 
> ...


Nice looking top - what kind of lumber is the top made of?


----------



## ChicoWoodnut (Dec 15, 2007)

damianpenney said:


> *The top finally comes together!*
> 
> So it's been a long time since my last post, had a bit of down time where I went on vacation and did odds and ends but I'd been making slow and steady progress on the top.
> 
> ...


This rocks!. I went back through all of your posts. This thing will turn out really nice in the end. I'm glad to see that I'm not the only one with "odds and ends" that interfere with my shop time.

Keep us posted. I'll be following.


----------



## damianpenney (Jun 22, 2007)

damianpenney said:


> *The top finally comes together!*
> 
> So it's been a long time since my last post, had a bit of down time where I went on vacation and did odds and ends but I'd been making slow and steady progress on the top.
> 
> ...


It's maple and walnut; I've done a couple of pieces with maple as an accent to walnut and I really like the combo.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

damianpenney said:


> *The top finally comes together!*
> 
> So it's been a long time since my last post, had a bit of down time where I went on vacation and did odds and ends but I'd been making slow and steady progress on the top.
> 
> ...


*Damian*: the Maple/Walnut combo works really well…. I just made a note for my future bench materials! thanx for sharing, will keep checking your progress on this!

what are you planning to do with bench holes? round type?


----------



## damianpenney (Jun 22, 2007)

damianpenney said:


> *The top finally comes together!*
> 
> So it's been a long time since my last post, had a bit of down time where I went on vacation and did odds and ends but I'd been making slow and steady progress on the top.
> 
> ...


Yeah, going with the round bench holes and I have the Veritas twin screw vise for the front and the big steel one that Chris Schwarz used in his version for the end.

Thanks Scott, glad you like it


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

damianpenney said:


> *The top finally comes together!*
> 
> So it's been a long time since my last post, had a bit of down time where I went on vacation and did odds and ends but I'd been making slow and steady progress on the top.
> 
> ...


S-T-A-B-L-I-T-Y. This looks like the Rock of Gibraltar.


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

damianpenney said:


> *The top finally comes together!*
> 
> So it's been a long time since my last post, had a bit of down time where I went on vacation and did odds and ends but I'd been making slow and steady progress on the top.
> 
> ...


Really nice work there Damian. Where did you get the circular saw guide that you used as a straight edge? I was thinking I could use a long carpenters level for the same purpose.


----------



## damianpenney (Jun 22, 2007)

damianpenney said:


> *The top finally comes together!*
> 
> So it's been a long time since my last post, had a bit of down time where I went on vacation and did odds and ends but I'd been making slow and steady progress on the top.
> 
> ...


Chris, it's a TruGrip Pro, and I got it a while back from Amazon, not sure they still make them, love mine though.

Hey Doug, yeah it's gonna be quite the beast  Need to think real carefully about where to put it because moving it around will be far from trivial


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

damianpenney said:


> *The top finally comes together!*
> 
> So it's been a long time since my last post, had a bit of down time where I went on vacation and did odds and ends but I'd been making slow and steady progress on the top.
> 
> ...


Nice work Damian.


----------



## steveosshop (Jun 21, 2008)

damianpenney said:


> *The top finally comes together!*
> 
> So it's been a long time since my last post, had a bit of down time where I went on vacation and did odds and ends but I'd been making slow and steady progress on the top.
> 
> ...


I like the maple walnut combo on the top. Great looking top!!


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

damianpenney said:


> *The top finally comes together!*
> 
> So it's been a long time since my last post, had a bit of down time where I went on vacation and did odds and ends but I'd been making slow and steady progress on the top.
> 
> ...


looking great! i really like the accent walnut! looks great on the top.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

damianpenney said:


> *The top finally comes together!*
> 
> So it's been a long time since my last post, had a bit of down time where I went on vacation and did odds and ends but I'd been making slow and steady progress on the top.
> 
> ...


Great combo of walnut and maple. When you talked of the difficulty squaring the sides I thought of the shipbuilders trick when they just placed the two boards to be joined together and sawed through the two touching sides…the sides may not have been planar or even square but they'd mate with each other so the join would be very tight. Then I noticed that you had the walnut accent board and I understood why the shipbuilder's trick would not work for this application. Great blog!


----------



## bfd (Dec 23, 2007)

damianpenney said:


> *The top finally comes together!*
> 
> So it's been a long time since my last post, had a bit of down time where I went on vacation and did odds and ends but I'd been making slow and steady progress on the top.
> 
> ...


Sweet Damian! wasn't expecting the walnut accent … love it. Keep up the fantastic work man!


----------



## martin007 (Jan 24, 2008)

damianpenney said:


> *The top finally comes together!*
> 
> So it's been a long time since my last post, had a bit of down time where I went on vacation and did odds and ends but I'd been making slow and steady progress on the top.
> 
> ...


Very nice top Damian! I will stay tuned


----------



## forestfellow (Jun 29, 2009)

damianpenney said:


> *The top finally comes together!*
> 
> So it's been a long time since my last post, had a bit of down time where I went on vacation and did odds and ends but I'd been making slow and steady progress on the top.
> 
> ...


Great looking bench. I'm building one of these as well, but I'm having trouble getting 0 gaps in my laminations. Any tips on how to achieve this? Yours looks like it went pretty well.


----------



## damianpenney (Jun 22, 2007)

damianpenney said:


> *The top finally comes together!*
> 
> So it's been a long time since my last post, had a bit of down time where I went on vacation and did odds and ends but I'd been making slow and steady progress on the top.
> 
> ...


It just takes lots and lots of clamps and perfectly flat faces, doesn't matter if there is a bit of bow to the board because you can clamp that out of it, but make sure both faces are planed parallel to one another. Good luck 

Also I glued it up one board at a time, I think it's too hard to do multiples at once.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

damianpenney said:


> *The top finally comes together!*
> 
> So it's been a long time since my last post, had a bit of down time where I went on vacation and did odds and ends but I'd been making slow and steady progress on the top.
> 
> ...


Go Damian go


----------



## damianpenney (Jun 22, 2007)

*Light at the end of the tunnel*

So here is my progress so far, definitely getting closer 



















Just need to add the vises, do some final flattening of the top once I flip it et voila 

And a quick pic of my new pride and joy


----------



## bfd (Dec 23, 2007)

damianpenney said:


> *Light at the end of the tunnel*
> 
> So here is my progress so far, definitely getting closer
> 
> ...


Damian,

That is one nice looking bench. I bet you cannot wait to cross that off your list and start putting it to use. Also that shinny new saw is outstanding. Man there is eye candy everywhere you look!


----------



## Julian (Sep 30, 2008)

damianpenney said:


> *Light at the end of the tunnel*
> 
> So here is my progress so far, definitely getting closer
> 
> ...


Nice looking bench. I am in saw envy!


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

damianpenney said:


> *Light at the end of the tunnel*
> 
> So here is my progress so far, definitely getting closer
> 
> ...


I don't know which I envy most; the Bench or the saw…  Actually the bench wins… That's what I need most at the moment.

Nice work Damian!


----------



## damianpenney (Jun 22, 2007)

damianpenney said:


> *Light at the end of the tunnel*
> 
> So here is my progress so far, definitely getting closer
> 
> ...


I'm definitely at the can't wait till it's done phase of the project. With two kids I get very little time where I can actually work on the thing so my projects have a tendency to take a loooooooong time  Pleased with how it's turning out so far though.


----------



## FritzM (Dec 18, 2007)

damianpenney said:


> *Light at the end of the tunnel*
> 
> So here is my progress so far, definitely getting closer
> 
> ...


Looks good so far, man! Wow, I bet that thing weighs a ton. Looks like your new saw is your temporary bench as well.


----------



## damianpenney (Jun 22, 2007)

damianpenney said:


> *Light at the end of the tunnel*
> 
> So here is my progress so far, definitely getting closer
> 
> ...


Thanks Fritz. I'm dreading flipping the thing on to its feet, crazy heavy; and I wouldn't say 'temporary'


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

damianpenney said:


> *Light at the end of the tunnel*
> 
> So here is my progress so far, definitely getting closer
> 
> ...


Hey Damian! Man that's a great looking bench!! I wish I had room in my garage for a dedicated work bench!! And man look at the real estate on the right side of that gleaming Jet cabinet saw!! I think if I found the guy that left that soda on my cast iron, I'd have to get a rope!! YIKES!!!


----------



## damianpenney (Jun 22, 2007)

damianpenney said:


> *Light at the end of the tunnel*
> 
> So here is my progress so far, definitely getting closer
> 
> ...


Just making the most out of the table part of the table saw  It's liberally coated with Top-Cote so no rust worries.


----------



## FlWoodRat (Sep 12, 2007)

damianpenney said:


> *Light at the end of the tunnel*
> 
> So here is my progress so far, definitely getting closer
> 
> ...


Oh so that is a table saw under all those tools. LOL.. Great looking bench and nice saw too.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

damianpenney said:


> *Light at the end of the tunnel*
> 
> So here is my progress so far, definitely getting closer
> 
> ...


Hi Damien;

The bench looks good upside down. I can't wait to see it done.

A word of advice for for pride and joy. NEVER put a soda can, or any other beverage on the table top, or for that matter, on any of your machines.

This can only lead to heartache and misery.

Lee


----------



## damianpenney (Jun 22, 2007)

damianpenney said:


> *Light at the end of the tunnel*
> 
> So here is my progress so far, definitely getting closer
> 
> ...


I have absolutely no idea what any of you are talking about. There is no soda can anywhere near the saw. Look for yourself… ;-)


----------



## martin007 (Jan 24, 2008)

damianpenney said:


> *Light at the end of the tunnel*
> 
> So here is my progress so far, definitely getting closer
> 
> ...


Got to love that edit/replace picture option hey Damian )

great looking bench!


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

damianpenney said:


> *Light at the end of the tunnel*
> 
> So here is my progress so far, definitely getting closer
> 
> ...


HAHAHA!! That is so AWESOME!!!!!!!! But I have a question….........is that a cerveza under the sombrero???


----------



## grumpycarp (Feb 23, 2008)

damianpenney said:


> *Light at the end of the tunnel*
> 
> So here is my progress so far, definitely getting closer
> 
> ...


With regard to what Lee said, you'll also probably be making your buddies use a COASTER (for the first time) when they come over to see your new bench and put their tasty beverage down on it as well . . . ;-)
Nice work!

P.S. Boeshield T-9 works WAY better as a rust inhibitor.


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

damianpenney said:


> *Light at the end of the tunnel*
> 
> So here is my progress so far, definitely getting closer
> 
> ...


This is looking great. What a neat project. I can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## damianpenney (Jun 22, 2007)

*Done*

Posting this way after the fact but just in case anyone finds this blog and wonders how it all turned out you can see the completed bench here


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

damianpenney said:


> *Done*
> 
> Posting this way after the fact but just in case anyone finds this blog and wonders how it all turned out you can see the completed bench here


damn… I was hoping to find some new unthinkable updates…. lol.

that one is a beauty!


----------



## damianpenney (Jun 22, 2007)

damianpenney said:


> *Done*
> 
> Posting this way after the fact but just in case anyone finds this blog and wonders how it all turned out you can see the completed bench here


Yeah, bit of a let down for a blog update but I figured there should be some proper closure  Looks like your alley bench is coming along nicely though.


----------

